# Help me identify a piece of music please!



## Lillyblanca (Jul 24, 2018)

Hello all

I am trying to identify a piece of music I heard played by a string quartet at an outdoor concert recently.

This link is a short recording of part of it. It was a breezy night so there's some interference from the wind on the recording but after the first few seconds it's listenable.

https://clyp.it/gqm34kpy

I assumed it was a well-known piece but so far noone I've asked has recognised it. I'd be delighted if anyone could help.

Many thanks.


----------



## Lillyblanca (Jul 24, 2018)

Noone?

I'm guessing it's not very well known then and probably not a classical piece.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

If you can recall the name of the group, you should be able to locate them and ask. If the concert was publicized, you might be able to get information from that. Sorry that I’m not familiar with music.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Nope, not a clue.


----------



## Lillyblanca (Jul 24, 2018)

Thank you both for replying. 

Larkenfield, I will try contacting the organisers. I know the name of the quartet but they don't seem to be contactable online. 

We will see.


----------



## endelbendel (Jul 7, 2018)

It works with the weather noise.


----------

